# What does CB12 mean?



## bunglenick

Ok, newb question here., although I don't class myself as a newb totally but hey we have to lean somewhere.

I have had my Leopard Gecko for a few years now and have decided to get a few more in the coming months. I have just set up a new viv and plan on doing up the old one for the new arrivals.

At some point I may decide to breed them, but this will only be after LOTS of research.

Which brings me to my question.

I see a lot of people on here talking about different morphs and lines of geckos (as well as other reptiles) and mentioning "CB12" and such.

I don't know a lot about genetics yet, I'm still doing my plimanary research so could someone please tell me what the CB stuff is all about?

I feel like the only one who doesn't get the popular cult reference at the party. :lol2:


----------



## stecal

captive bred?


----------



## palm

captive bred 12 generation i believe


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bunglenick

stecal said:


> captive bred?


Your a legend Of course, so obvious now you say that, and the number will be the year. Genius. Well don't I feel thick now. :blush:

Thanks for the help Stecal, you rock. :notworthy:


----------



## bunglenick

palm said:


> captive bred 12 generation i believe
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


When you say generation, so you mean as in the 12th generation of that captive bread line? Or the year of its hatching?


----------



## Artisan

bunglenick said:


> When you say generation, so you mean as in the 12th generation of that captive bread line? Or the year of its hatching?


No.....it just the year of birth/hatch : victory:


----------



## Chance

It means a captive bred snake hatched/born in 2012

:2thumb:


----------



## bunglenick

Cool, thanks for the wisdom guys. Makes perfect since now you have let me in on it. I feel a bit silly not to have worked that one out myself, but I'll get over that.

At least I have learnt my one new thing for today, anything on top of that now will be a bonus. :lol2:


----------



## Exzhal

Keep a look out for WC (Wild caught) and CF (Captive farmed) too, useful knowing all of it for when you're looking to buy anything


----------



## bunglenick

Exzhal said:


> Keep a look out for WC (Wild caught) and CF (Captive farmed) too, useful knowing all of it for when you're looking to buy anything


Ok, wild caught is self explanatory I think, but what's the difference between captive bread and captive farmed?


----------



## Exzhal

bunglenick said:


> Ok, wild caught is self explanatory I think, but what's the difference between captive bread and captive farmed?


CF is eggs taken from the wild and incubated in captivity : victory:


----------



## bunglenick

Exzhal said:


> CF is eggs taken from the wild and incubated in captivity : victory:


How very sneaky, thanks for the knowledge. :no1:


----------



## HowseR21

And LTC - long term captive 

There's quite a few abbreviated classes if you think about it. I know when I First got into reptiles I didn't have a clue what they all meant, though I could have an educated guess : victory:


----------

